# Bulk Salt in Connecticut



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone know what the going rate is on bulk salt and magic salt in southern Connecticut, I have to get a tri axle load as soon as I get the spot cleared out in my yard and was wondering the best place to get it from or what I should be paying per load or per ton.
Thanks


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Gateway terminal New Haven.Gateway charges 68.95 ton plus del. Treated is somewhere around 90.00, not sure, don't use. Ed Evans Phone: 203-467-1997


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks that sounds reasonable, sounds a lot better than I had to pay a few times last year, the place I was using isn't open 24hrs so I had to use another place a few times and the were raping me at 130 a yard for salt and 175 a yard for treated, plus they would tack on an extra $5 a yard for after hours 4pm-8am. I'm just glad I have a machine at my shop this year.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

GT is 69 per ton over 10 tons and treated is 96 per ton over 10 tons. They have only started hauling road salt to towns and the state. The whole sale yard still doesn't have salt.


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

If you need Bulk give us a call and we can get you a rate either picked up or delivered.

Schoenberg Salt
800-221-5105


----------

